# Flat car w/trees



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Why is it flat cars with trees or xmas trees os priced so high.

Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

They must be rare. I hardly ever see them.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I see not to much either.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Do such cars even exist....or build your own maybe.....?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Gilbert made the 24558 Canadian Pacific flatcar with Christmas style trees as the load. They were made in 1959 and 1960. The flat car has a rarity of "2", which means they are not hard to find. The tree load has a rarity of "4", which means good luck finding any. Over the years the trees were lost, tossed or disintegrated. The going price for a complete car with load is $400 to $450. Just the flat car is about $40.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

The ones i have seen are 50. To 90.00. This why i asked i have seen the ones with the xmas trees standing up about 4 of them . on ebay dont know if they r orinal or re manufactured.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

At that price the trees are repro's. The new trees are hard to tell from originals.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

thanjs


----------

